# Java Mail verwenden



## Mustard444 (29. Jun 2016)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mit meinem kleinen Java Programm automatisch eine E-Mail versenden, sobald ich einen Button drücke. 
Die .jar von Javamail etc habe ich schon alles in meine Klasse eingebaut.
Im Internet findet man ja ziemlich viele schon vorgefertigte Codes, wo man eben noch den Hostname und den Port eintragen muss. 
Egal welchen Code ich aber verwende, und egal ob ich jetzt gmx oder outlook oder gmail verwende, jedes Mal bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung: 

Could not connect to SMTP host: smtp.gmx.com, port: 25;
  nested exception is:
    java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect

Eigentlich war mein Ziel, dass ich automatisch bei Knopfdruck eine outlook Email versende.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Dankeschön

LG


----------



## VfL_Freak (29. Jun 2016)

Moin,

habe mal kurz für Dich gegoogled 
http://www.serversmtp.com/en/smtp-gmx
https://community.oracle.com/thread/1592872?start=0&tstart=0

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Mustard444 (29. Jun 2016)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mal kurz für Dich gegoogled
> http://www.serversmtp.com/en/smtp-gmx
> ...



Hi Klaus, 

ich habe davor schon über 2 Stunden gegoogelt und nichts gefunden.. 
Ich hab beide Links von dir mehrmals durchgelesen aber noch keine Antwort auf mein Problem gefunden. Beim Port ist es egal ob ich 25 oder 465 nehme, bei der SMTP Adresse ist es egal ob ich mail.gmx.com oder smtp.gmx.com nehme, die Fehlermeldung bleibt gleich.. 
Stehe ich gerade komplett auf dem Schlauch? Oder hast du noch eine Idee?

Danke dir 

LG


----------



## VfL_Freak (29. Jun 2016)

nein, nicht wirklich ...
Hast Du diesen Link gesehen? http://www.serversmtp.com/en/smtp-configuration


----------



## max40 (29. Jun 2016)

bei mir setzte ich folgende Informationen, vielleicht hilft es weiter:

mail.transport.protocol=smtp
mail.smtp.host=mail.gmx.net
mail.smtp.port=587
mail.smtp.auth=true
mail.smtp.user=mailadresse
mail.smtp.password=passwort
mail.smtp.starttls.enable=true


----------



## Mustard444 (29. Jun 2016)

@VfL_Freak  den Link hab ich mir gerade angeschaut, aber ich habe bisher vergeblich bei Outlook gesucht, wo ich so etwas einrichten könnte. Auf "stackoverflow" kam noch der Input, dass es sich um ein Firewall Problem handeln könnte. Ich bin aber noch nicht darauf gekommen, was ich da ändern könnte.

@max40  danke für den Tipp, eclipse kennt bei mir leider diese Befehle gar nicht..


----------



## VfL_Freak (29. Jun 2016)

Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> den Link hab ich mir gerade angeschaut, aber ich habe bisher vergeblich bei Outlook gesucht, wo ich so etwas einrichten könnte


ääh - wieso in Outlook?
Ich denke, Du willst 'javamail' nutzen?
Also musst Du das in Deiner Software festlegen !!



Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> Auf "stackoverflow" kam noch der Input, dass es sich um ein Firewall Problem handeln könnte. Ich bin aber noch nicht darauf gekommen, was ich da ändern könnte.


Ports freischalten etc.! Frag' am besten euren Admin!

Hier mal auf die Schnelle ein paar Links zu 'javamail' mit Beispielen:
http://www.tutorialspoint.com/java/java_sending_email.htm
http://www.mkyong.com/java/javamail-api-sending-email-via-gmail-smtp-example/
http://www.javatpoint.com/example-of-sending-email-using-java-mail-api

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20613569/java-mail-api-send-emails-via-corporate-outlook-acount
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21681620/send-mail-from-outlook-2010-using-java-mail-api
http://www.coderanch.com/t/581160/java/java/Unable-send-mail-Outlook

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Mustard444 (29. Jun 2016)

Also auf der Website stand :
"Select the voice "Account Settings" in your mail client, generally in the "Tools" menu." 
Deswegen habe ich gerade in Outlook rumgesucht, aber wie gesagt nichts gefunden. Ich will ja auch die Mail von meiner Outlook Email verschicken, das soll mir ja nur Java abnehmen. 

Danke für die gesamten Links, die schau ich mir nachher mal in Ruhe an  

LG


----------



## stg (29. Jun 2016)

Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> danke für den Tipp, eclipse kennt bei mir leider diese Befehle gar nicht..



Das sind keine Befehle, sondern Properties, die du der Mail Session mitgeben sollst.



Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will ja auch die Mail von meiner Outlook Email verschicken, das soll mir ja nur Java abnehmen.



Du willst mit Java Outlook steuern, oder was hast du da sonderbares vor? Zeig doch einfach mal deinen Code ...


----------



## Joose (29. Jun 2016)

Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will ja auch die Mail von meiner Outlook Email verschicken, das soll mir ja nur Java abnehmen.


Du musst aufpassen: Outlook ist nur ein Programm zu verwalten deiner E-Mails usw.

Wenn du Outlook über Java "steuern" willst dann musst du schauen ob Outlook eine entsprechende API anbietet oder du musst dir eine Art Robot programmieren welcher das schreiben nachspielt.
Oder du verwendest Javamail und schickst deine E-Mail über deinen E-Mail Account raus.


----------



## Mustard444 (29. Jun 2016)

Also der Code sieht zurzeit so aus : 



```
import java.util.Properties;
import javax.mail.Message;
import javax.mail.MessagingException;
import javax.mail.Session;
import javax.mail.Transport;
import javax.mail.internet.AddressException;
import javax.mail.internet.InternetAddress;
import javax.mail.internet.MimeMessage;

public class Test {

    //static Properties mailServerProperties;
   // static Session getMailSession;
  //  static MimeMessage generateMailMessage;

    public static void main(String args[]) throws AddressException, MessagingException {
        generateAndSendEmail();
        System.out.println("\n\n ===> Your Java Program has just sent an Email successfully. Check your email..");
    }

    public static void generateAndSendEmail() throws AddressException, MessagingException {

        String smtpHost="mail.gmx.com";
        String smtpUser="/*Email */";
        String smtpPassword="/*Passwort */";
        int smtpPort=465;
        // Step1
        System.out.println("\n 1st ===> setup Mail Server Properties..");
        Properties mailServerProperties = System.getProperties();
        mailServerProperties.put("mail.smtp.host", smtpHost);
        mailServerProperties.put("mail.smtp.user", smtpUser);
        mailServerProperties.put("mail.smtp.password", smtpPassword);
        mailServerProperties.put("mail.smtp.port", smtpPort);
        mailServerProperties.put("mail.smtp.starttls.enable", "true");
        System.out.println("Mail Server Properties have been setup successfully..");
       
        // Step2
        System.out.println("\n\n 2nd ===> get Mail Session..");
        Session getMailSession = Session.getDefaultInstance(mailServerProperties, null);
        MimeMessage generateMailMessage = new MimeMessage(getMailSession);
        generateMailMessage.setFrom (new InternetAddress (smtpUser));
        generateMailMessage.addRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, new InternetAddress("/*E-Mail*/"));
        generateMailMessage.setSubject("Greetings");
        generateMailMessage.setContent("Test123", Content.PLAIN);
        System.out.println("Mail Session has been created successfully..");
       
       
        // Step3
        System.out.println("\n\n 3rd ===> Get Session and Send mail");
        Transport transport = getMailSession.getTransport("smtp");

        transport.connect(smtpHost,smtpPort, smtpUser, smtpPassword);
        transport.sendMessage(generateMailMessage, generateMailMessage.getAllRecipients());
        transport.close();
    }
}
```

Dieser Code ist nicht von mir selber geschrieben sondern aus den Weiten des Internets; er soll aber bei vielen funktionieren.. 

@stg Die Properties die ich mitgeben will, kennt Eclipse aber auch nicht. Also wenn ich in meinem Beispiel mailServerProperties. schreibe, dann zeigt mir Eclipse einige Auswahlmöglichkeiten an, aber z.B. kein transport.protocol oder smtp.port etc.

@Joose  ich habe mich wahrscheinlich nur undeutlich / laienhaft ausgedrückt.  Ich würde gerne JavaMail verwenden und eine Email über meinen E-Mail Account rausschicken. Ich habe ja ein kleines GUI Programm , und dort soll auf  Buttondruck eben diese Mail versendet werden. 

Danke für eure Hilfe

LG


----------



## max40 (29. Jun 2016)

Ich glaub wenn du diese Seite mal durcharbeitest, dass du dann zu einem Ergebnis kommst: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/java7/1507_11_012.html


----------



## Mustard444 (29. Jun 2016)

max40 hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub wenn du diese Seite mal durcharbeitest, dass du dann zu einem Ergebnis kommst: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/java7/1507_11_012.html



Danke für den Link. Ich hab mir das dort auch schon mehrmals durchgelesen, aber ich komme immer auf die Meldung : 
Could not connect to SMTP host: mail.gmx.com, port: 465;
  nested exception is:
    java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect

Entweder hab ich hier ein Firewall Problem oder ich bin mit meinen (zugegebenermaßen nicht besten) Programmierkenntnissen überfordert..


----------



## Meniskusschaden (29. Jun 2016)

Ist Port 465 nicht eigentlich für SSL gedacht und 587 für STARTTLS? Hast du dieselben Zugangsdaten und Einstellungen mal mit einem normalen Mailclient getestet?


----------



## max40 (29. Jun 2016)

der link + die infos:
mail.transport.protocol=smtp
mail.smtp.host=mail.gmx.net
mail.smtp.port=587
mail.smtp.auth=true
mail.smtp.user=mailadresse
mail.smtp.password=passwort
mail.smtp.starttls.enable=true

solltest du weiter kommen.
Und nicht nur lesen sondern einfach mal ein kleines Testprogramm mit den Beispielen von dem Link durchführen hilft sehr mMn.


----------



## Mustard444 (29. Jun 2016)

@Meniskusschaden also ich habe mal für Port 587 eingegeben, die Fehlermeldung bleibt dieselbe 
(Hier steht eben was von 25 oder 465, inwiefern das stimmt kann ich nicht bewerten : 
http://www.serversmtp.com/en/smtp-gmx) 

@max40 Ich habe schon ein kleines Programm, welches die Codebeispiele von der Seite enthalten. Trotzdem bekomme ich immernoch die Fehlermeldung und auch die von dir gezeigten Infos kann ich nicht unterbringen, da Eclipse die nicht kennt. Ich bin grad echt kurz vorm Verzweifeln..


----------



## max40 (29. Jun 2016)

Hier ein Beispiel. du musst nur noch den user, dein passwort und den empfänger anpassen.

```
import java.util.Properties;

import javax.mail.Message;
import javax.mail.PasswordAuthentication;
import javax.mail.Session;
import javax.mail.Transport;
import javax.mail.internet.InternetAddress;
import javax.mail.internet.MimeMessage;


public static void main(String[] args) {

    String user = "absender@gmx.de";
    String passwort = "dein passwort";
    String empfaenger = "an@test.de";
 
    final Properties props = new Properties();

    props.put("mail.transport.protocol", "smtp");
    props.put("mail.smtp.host", "mail.gmx.net");
    props.put("mail.smtp.port", "587");
    props.put("mail.smtp.auth", "true");
    props.put("mail.smtp.user", user);
    props.put("mail.smtp.password", passwort);
    props.put("mail.smtp.starttls.enable", "true");

    Session mailSession = Session.getInstance(props, new javax.mail.Authenticator() {
        @Override
        protected PasswordAuthentication getPasswordAuthentication() {
            return new PasswordAuthentication(props.getProperty("mail.smtp.user"),
                    props.getProperty("mail.smtp.password"));
        }
    });

    mailSession.setDebug(true);

    try {

        Message msg = new MimeMessage(mailSession);

        InternetAddress addressTo = new InternetAddress(empfaenger);
        msg.setRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, addressTo);
        msg.setFrom(new InternetAddress(user));
        msg.setSubject("Mein Betreff");
        msg.setContent("Das ist mein Body-Text", "text/plain");
        Transport.send(msg);

    } catch (Exception e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
    }
}
```


----------



## Mustard444 (29. Jun 2016)

Hi @max40 

erstmal ein RIESENDICKES Dankeschön, es hat jetzt tatsächlich funktioniert !!  
Vielen Dank dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast. 
Hast du noch verlässliche Daten bezüglich Outlook? Also welchen Port, Host etc ich dabei verwenden sollte? Da kursieren auch viele verschiedene Angaben im Internet.
Aber nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe  

LG


----------



## VfL_Freak (29. Jun 2016)

Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> Hast du noch verlässliche Daten bezüglich Outlook? Also welchen Port, Host etc ich dabei verwenden sollte?


die gleichen wie in Deinem Java-Programm 
Lies Dir nochmal den beitrag von @Joose durch (#10) !!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Mustard444 (29. Jun 2016)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> die gleichen wie in Deinem Java-Programm
> Lies Dir nochmal den beitrag von @Joose durch (#10) !!
> 
> Gruß Klaus


Mmh, ich steh glaub ich mal wieder auf meinem altbekannten und anscheinend sehr beliebten Schlauch.. 
Ich werd auch aus dem #10 Beitrag von Joose nicht schlauer. Also klar, ich nutze JavaMail und will damit über meinen Outlook Account Nachrichten verschicken. Aber Outlook hat ja einen anderen smtp host und anderen smtp port als gmx ..


----------



## Meniskusschaden (29. Jun 2016)

Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> Also klar, ich nutze JavaMail und will damit über meinen Outlook Account Nachrichten verschicken.


Hm, so etwas wie ein Outlook-Account gibt es nicht. Du hast vermutlich ein gmx-Account, auf das du normalerweise mit dem Programm Outlook zugreifst. Du könntest es mit jedem anderen Mail-Client, wie Thunderbird oder deinem eigenen Java-Programm auch tun. Dein Java-Programm kommuniziert also direkt mit gmx. Outlook hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Du könntest es deinstallieren und dein Java-Programm würde trotzdem funktionieren.



Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> Aber Outlook hat ja einen anderen smtp host und anderen smtp port als gmx ..


Offenbar nutzt du in Outlook andere Einstellungen als in deinem Java-Programm. Das ist auch gut möglich, weil gmx bestimmt mehrere Hostnamen hat und verschiedene Protokolle unterstützt. Dein Programm hätte sicher auch mit Port 465 funktioniert, aber die übrigen Einstellungen müssen eben auch dazu passen. Das scheint bei dir vermischt und auch unvollständig gewesen zu sein.
Die Einstellungen in Outlook definieren also nicht, unter welchem Port etc. dein Java-Programm Outlook ansprechen kann, sondern wie Outlook gmx erreichen kann.


----------

